#ubuntu-cym 2011-10-11
<AlanBell> Noswaith dda
 * AlanBell tickles ianto 
<brobostigon> noswaith dda AlanBell
<ianto> AlanBell: Hullo there
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> do you have any releasy type stuff going on?
<AlanBell> and do you want any CDs?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-11
<Espreon> brobostigon: Are you around?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-12
<croxio5> Bore da i chi gyd
<plod> bore da :D
<brobostigon> morning plod :)
<croxio5> Eventually replied :D
<brobostigon> morning croxio5 :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-10-07
<gothicspeaker> Shwmae
<gothicspeaker> *Swmae
<gothicspeaker> lubotu3, plod neu ubuntulog2, mae'r un o nhw yma?
<lubotu3> gothicspeaker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-cym 2014-10-08
<plod> oops
